# Need help getting a basic set up going, help appreciated!



## Christian1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Just moved into a new apartment (graduated college and left the nest) and need a basic set up for cooking at my new place. Not sure what knives I need but I know I need a cutting board or two. This set up is for at home cooking for 1-sometimes guest.

Currently I have...

Knives: blue steel #2 gyutou 210mm tanaka (rarely used atm carbon steel), 5$ chef knife and smaller steak knife.

Stones: Chosera 1k, ss 5k, shapton 8k (also a Kiita and oozuku but they are for razor. Sold my okudo to help me move plan on getting a new natural finisher later down the road)

Cutting board: Random plates from Walmart set  (reason I have not been using my nice gyutou)

Budget 200$ or so
So I definitely want 1 or 2 cutting boards (1 for meat 1 for veggies although if 1 for everything is cool I don't mind). 
I am also needing a paring knife, bread knife, 2-3 steak knives, and maybe another kitchen knife that is stainless. 

Sort of clueless what to get when it comes to cutting boards. Could probably hold off on getting the bread knife to save more of the budget for the other stuff if need be. Thanks for any help and sorry for a sort of a broad question


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 5, 2019)

I bought a hard rubber Hi-Soft cutting board from Yoshihiro based on recommendations here and elsewhere. I'm pretty impressed with it so far, but I don't have enough experience with it and Japanese knives to fully endorse it. I bought a larger one that was about $200, but they have cutting boards starting at $45 which could be great for a smaller apartment, etc.


Also check out Sani-tuff--they are less expensive than the Japanese rubber boards and have a decent reputation.

Hasegawa also makes a great board, but they're big and will kill your budget.

As for your knife arsenal, a petty knife would be a good addition. I prefer western knives, so I bought a Kramer paring knife that I really like, but that would also consume your budget at $200. The petty or paring knife could do the task of steak knives (cut before plate).

I really like my Henkels bread knife, but I think that's a lower priority.

Good luck!


----------



## parbaked (Jan 5, 2019)

This is my budget starter suggestions: 

Epicurean composite board for raw protein...it can go in the dishwasher for sanitizing.
https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...board/3272808?keyword=epicurean-cutting-board

Boos Maple edge grain for everything else:
https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...rd/1062116725?keyword=john-boos-cutting-board

You also need some board oil and/or butter to maintain the Boos
https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...lock-mystery-oil/1014956328?keyword=board-oil
https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...lock-board-cream/1018435373?keyword=board-oil

This bread knife is great and costs less than a case of beer!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001TPA816/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Now that you can use your Tanaka on your new boards you can score this as a smaller paring / utility knife:
Ask for your 10% KKF forum discount:
http://epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=83628

I think that's around $160 ...


----------



## Xenif (Jan 5, 2019)

Congratulations on Graduating, welcome to the grind that is adulthood! 

With that budget, I suggest a Shun Hinoki (large) from Amazon $55, Victorinox Paring knife and steak knife combo https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DFRW5W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 $15, the tojiro breadknife already covered by above post, that is a great buy for $15, it's very very flexible fyi. That's $85 and all Amazon.

Leaves you $115 to buy more Victorinox steak knives and another Hinoki board of both those things you end up liking or a nice end grain board is achievable with the remainder if you don't like the Hinoki (use is as back up or second board)


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 5, 2019)

Lots of great options so far, just mixing and matching but
would recommend these...

Mercer bread knife ($20) if the Tojiro is not the one.
Vic steak set ($15) as mentioned
Boos Edge ($50), as mentioned+Mineral Oil (food safe), for the board $6
Sanituff, Rubber board ($30-40 ish) for proteins 
Dexter Dough cutter/scraper $15 (to clean/scrape your boards)


----------



## McMan (Jan 5, 2019)

You've got stones and a good Tanaka, so you're ready to go!
Get a decent cutting board, spend the rest on good beer. Then learn to waste money from your paychecks on knives.

Either of these guys--both are edge-grain and heavy:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00009OWEC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0748NT987/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## gman (Jan 9, 2019)

if you keep your gyuto sharp you wont need a bread knife


----------



## Christian1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Sorry for the late reply been a bit busy with work but I greatly appreciate the replies. Picked up some cheap bamboo cutting boards to use for the past week or so. Going to pick up the Victorinox paring knife set and do a bit of research on the different cutting boards posted here before deciding (Probably getting the sanituff and boos edge). Thanks for the help and I believe this will be good enough to keep me happy for now.


----------



## changy915 (Jan 19, 2019)

Another way to save money is get a sanituff and mark one side for meat. When you prep just do veggies first, wipe and flip.


----------

